# Hendre Felen, Mid Wales - April 2012



## kellisurbex (Apr 23, 2012)

Hendre Felin is a 3 storey farmhouse which I believe was built circa 1620 and has been empty 20+ years.
Unfortunately I don't have any other info, I'm on the case though so will update accordingly 













































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

love this!! great find..


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 23, 2012)

Liking this place lots! Good pics!!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Work. Love The Building. Nice To Find So Many Cool Things Inside. Would Love To Do A Visit....


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks  was a lovely place to mooch about. So many of these hidden treasures in Wales


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 23, 2012)

wales has some pretty cool stuff


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 23, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> wales has some pretty cool stuff



oh yes! living in the sticks does have its advantages when it comes to abandoned buildings


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks quality!


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a quality find. Wales is definately the place to go for explores of this type. Spot on


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 23, 2012)

Rurex porn. I luvs it.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats ace. Love the random car door in there?!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 23, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Thats ace. Love the random car door in there?!



I've no idea where that came from as there was no doorless car nearby! Lol


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 23, 2012)

Fantastic place... Love the picture in the attic.. CERREEPY!!!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 24, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Fantastic place... Love the picture in the attic.. CERREEPY!!!



I recently watched a film called Dorian gray if you've seen it you will know why poking my head round the corner and seeing that pic defo gave me the heeby jeebies lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2012)

What a great house surprised its lain empty so long,great pics.thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2012)

The first photograph makes the place look like the opening scene from a horror movie! I just want to go there and film the scene 







For some reason I love this pic and I love the look of those old paintings, a great find and photographs!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 24, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> The first photograph makes the place look like the opening scene from a horror movie! I just want to go there and film the scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. That pic is a fave of mine also  i was surprised the paintings were there they can't be worth much lol


----------



## Flexible (Apr 25, 2012)

Great find, it actually looks 'do-up-able'! Liked the paintings in the loft.



kellisurbex said:


> Thanks  was a lovely place to mooch about. So many of these hidden treasures in Wales



Ha Ha! know what you mean.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 26, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Great find, it actually looks 'do-up-able'! Liked the paintings in the loft



Ye theres a lot of work to do but would be a great house with a bit of time and effort


----------



## Stussy (Apr 27, 2012)

The pic of the painting is a bit freaky, I love these kind of reports! Thanks!


----------



## tumbles (Apr 27, 2012)

Love the hotpoint empress


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like a great little mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2012)

Very very nice, that first photo is beautiful


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 27, 2012)

Some interesting features in there..


----------



## Lurkingwitch (May 2, 2012)

Great stuff! I'm loving the old furniture and the sewing machine. Great find!


----------



## kellisurbex (May 3, 2012)

Lurkingwitch said:


> Great stuff! I'm loving the old furniture and the sewing machine. Great find!



Thanks!


----------



## Littleclips (May 8, 2012)

*More information?*

Hi I'm messaging from grace productions. We are looking to purchase a derelict farm house for an upcoming production to restore to a fully working condition. I was wondering if you had more detail in the post you made about the house and if you know if the farm house and land is for sale and if so by who.

Many thanks in advance.

Charlie Baigent 


http://www.agraceproduction.com/


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 10, 2012)

Amazing find .. Being a farmers son - I grew up in places like this..


----------



## kellisurbex (May 10, 2012)

Pedrfardd said:


> Amazing find .. Being a farmers son - I grew up in places like this..



Ha well there's plenty of these little beauties about


----------



## urbex13 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful shots  and with 2p off who could resist ...


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 1, 2012)

likey, likey


----------



## projectionman (Jul 3, 2012)

theres alot of good old stuff in there and excellent pictures as well thanks


----------

